# Mk3 Open Day - TTOC in Association with APS - Nov 8th



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

After some hard work with Audi UK the TTOC, helped greatly by APS, are having a special Mk3 open day on Saturday November 8th.










APS (http://www.autops.co.uk) in Brackley, Northamptonshire, is providing the venue for this open day which is going to be a great opportunity to meet people from the TTOC with committee members, regional reps and members all in attendance. You will be able to meet and discuss servicing or modification ideas for you car with the fantastic people at APS - Ed, Andy and Nathan. Also there will be a number of other interesting or special cars being brought along in addition to a BBQ and drinks throughout the day. But most importantly you will get to see the Mk3 TT in as much detail as you could want.

We don't even have just one Mk3 TT for this event, *but we have in fact got two of them!* We have both the Sport and S-Line models available so for the first time in the UK you will be able to see both of the current body styles side by side...

Sport:










S-Line:










With the local dealer previews only consisting of one of the two cars at each venue this will give you a much clearer view of the differences between the models, the bumpers, side sills and other smaller variations. So if you've seen the Mk3 already or are yet to experience it this will be the place to get unrestricted access to the new model.

This open day will run from 9am so please put this in you diary for a nice early start to join us at APS for this event.

Venue Details:

APS
Unit 8 Barrington Court
Buckingham Road Industrial Estate
Brackley
Northamptonshire
NN13 7LE

Please post up if you are looking to come along and we will keep a rolling list to add everyone to. Places are not limited and *this event is open to everyone.*

Attending:

Nem & Julie
Wallsendmag & Val
Burns
Conlechi
Paul4281
Spike
Brittan
Candyturbo
Blacknerd
Gone Ape
Duggy
Pincherrn
Jenny H & Dave
Eastwood1875
Spaceman10
Jamie-V6
RS Adam
The Blue Bandit
Peter-SS & Simon
Mighty Tee + 1

+ about 15 on the facebook event page


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nem said:


> We don't even have just one Mk3 TT for this event, *but we have in fact got two of them!* We have both the Sport and S-Line models available so for the first time in the UK you will be able to see both of the current body styles side by side...


Saw both the red TT and TTS on the Audi stand at the Goodwood Festival of Speed...









Great chance to have a close look at both models, especially the S-line which has optional 19" wheels and stiffer sports suspension (make friends with a chiropractor!!)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought the S-Line and the TTS were on show at Goodwood but not the basic Sport model. I could be wrong tho, but either way it's still good for a comparison not done yet at the dealers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nem said:


> I thought the S-Line and the TTS were on show at Goodwood but not the basic Sport model. I could be wrong tho, but either way it's still good for a comparison not done yet at the dealers


You are right Nick it was the S-Line and the TTS.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Neil, so back to my point which is this will be the first time in the UK that the Sport and S-Line models will be shown together, these being the two body / trim levels currently available to order before the TTS shows up later this year


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be getting my tan on in Egypt 

J
xx


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I'm up for this


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Hotel booked, weekend planned.

It'll be a nice way to round off the TT year 8)


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll be planning to come along.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought Audi just showed the base model TT at Goodwood with just a 'quattro' badge in the front grill...









...and a TTS...










...didn't see any S-Line badges anywhere. :?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah, no, you're right - what I thought was the basic TT had an S-Line badge on its front wing...










So it was the TTSport and S-line at Goodwood. 

Either Audi are being too subtle or I'm going blind. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or both


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

8) Who said that?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hopefully I'll pop along


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Put my name down for this please. A plan is forming.



burns said:


> Hotel booked, weekend planned.
> 
> It'll be a nice way to round off the TT year 8)


Which hotel please?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A few of the committee are in the Premier Inn at Sliverstone for the Friday night.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

not too fussed about the viewing the new tt but up for a TT meet


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Put me down please


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm in South Wales for the weekend one of the weekedns before but if I'm allowed, I'll try to make it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nem said:


> A few of the committee are in the Premier Inn at Sliverstone for the Friday night.


OK, thanks.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just in case it wasn't clear, you or anyone else would be welcome to join us. I assume we'll be eating in the adjoining pub that evening, The Green Man, which is usually excellent.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nem said:


> Just in case it wasn't clear, you or anyone else would be welcome to join us. I assume we'll be eating in the adjoining pub that evening, The Green Man, which is usually excellent.


Just in case it wasn't clear (and I wasn't, was I) I've just booked.
Pub/adjoining/eating - sounds good to me.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fantastic


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Put me down for this [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Will do. I'll get everyone started on a list in the first post


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All,

We are up for this too. Missed the Mk3 at the local dealer.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I had such an awesome weekend at ADI and I'm gutted it's over...but I'm glad to have this to look forward to


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Can you put me down for this please. Two places, me and Dave  
Jenny


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm gutted I can't make this


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi guys

Put me down for this too 

Daz

8)


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Put me down for this too
> 
> ...


Fancy a convoy Daz ?
Jenny


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Was going to ask you that too Jen 

How about 8am at Warwick Services?

Daz x


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > eastwood1875 said:
> ...


Great  See you then
Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Count me in on this one.

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Count me in on this one.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil,

Are you meeting up at Warwick too ?

Daz


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

See you at Warwick

Definitely won't be in China this time... :wink:

John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Duggy said:


> See you at Warwick
> 
> Definitely won't be in China this time... :wink:
> 
> John


Look forward to seeing you again buddy 

Daz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz

Hopefully mate I should be able to meet up.

Looking forward to see every body again.

Phil


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

eastwood1875 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > See you at Warwick
> ...


Yeah, it's been some time mate, let's just hope it's not raining as much this time eh

Need to talk to Ed about clutches as well, so could be an expensive day for me :-(

John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi daz
> 
> Hopefully mate I should be able to meet up.
> 
> ...


Nice one Phil 

Look forward to that.

Daz


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

It will be a nice little convoy  
Look forward to seeing everyone
Jenny
x


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

hi people  Ill be coming up with Adam. First Trip out for the RS


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be coming to this  actually get some useage out of my poor rs hardly gets Driven !


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Duggy said:


> Need to talk to Ed about clutches as well, so could be an expensive day for me :-(
> 
> John


... I'll bring a camera if you're getting your wallet out John ... record the moment for prosperity ...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

The Blue Bandit said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Need to talk to Ed about clutches as well, so could be an expensive day for me :-(
> ...


Cheeky Git... :lol: :wink:

John


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you please add us both to the list.

Cheers.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> Can you please add us both to the list.
> 
> Cheers.


Added


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That's great, thanks.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Can you add me +1 on the basis I will be collecting my TT from Ed on the day


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Can you add me +1 on the basis I will be collecting my TT from Ed on the day


Added


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Can you add me +1 on the basis I will be collecting my TT from Ed on the day


It's keeping mine company Richard  What's it in for ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thought your TT could do with the company. It was up on the ramp being looked at (not necessarily worked on :wink: ) by Nathan and looking good.

My problem is this: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=765745

Andy and Ed had tried the recalibration trick first but unfortunately the problem came back today on the way up for service and MOT, so I have left it with them until next Saturday to fix (hopefully).


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Thought your TT could do with the company. It was up on the ramp being looked at (not necessarily worked on :wink: ) by Nathan and looking good.
> 
> My problem is this: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=765745
> 
> Andy and Ed had tried the recalibration trick first but unfortunately the problem came back today on the way up for service and MOT, so I have left it with them until next Saturday to fix (hopefully).


Hope it's an easy fix for them , sounds like it's a trial and error fault finding job 

See you there on the day


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Nem said:


> Just in case it wasn't clear, you or anyone else would be welcome to join us. I assume we'll be eating in the adjoining pub that evening, The Green Man, which is usually excellent.


Just be careful of those forward facing speed cameras on that stretch through Brackley Hatch!

Might pop up to see the family in Brackley and stop by.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The club shop will be in attendance for all those early Christmas pressies


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

elrao said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case it wasn't clear, you or anyone else would be welcome to join us. I assume we'll be eating in the adjoining pub that evening, The Green Man, which is usually excellent.
> ...


And the Specs camera in Farthinghoe which could be facing either way.

Can you please add me to the list ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Long time no see mate 

Are you joking the convoy from Warwick services?

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


Hiya Duggy, yeah been a while mate, due a little blackcountry banter 
.. Warwick services Junc 12 M40, I can be there... what's the meeting time
Are you joking the convoy from Warwick services?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just another suggestion for somewhere nice to eat later on is the Crew Arms at Hinton village down the road. Great food and beer.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Hiya Duggy, yeah been a while mate, due a little blackcountry banter
> .. Warwick services Junc 12 M40, I can be there... what's the meeting time
> Are you joking the convoy from Warwick services?


Warwick services 8am mate

Convoy of 5 mate :wink:

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Duggy, yeah been a while mate, due a little blackcountry banter
> ...


8am .. now that's commitment for you. Might be a bit early for me if I'm honest as I'm out the night before.

Just out of curiosity which route you thinking of taking from Warwick services, I would generally get off the M40 at Junc 11 Banbury exit then head straight through to Brackley, nice straight forward route. 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Our special end of year open day in association with APS is almost here and we have a few more details to share about this Saturday's event. We have already confirmed that Audi UK are providing us with two of the Mk3 show cars, both the Sport and the S-Line models, these will be available for you to view and compare throughout the day.

We now have it confirmed that joining us around 11am from Audi UK will be the TT Brand Manager Julie Salsbury who will be on hand to answer any questions you might have about the Mk3 and to speak to our members about their thoughts on the new car.

Audi UK are also going to be monitoring the social media channels and have asked that we make use of a new hash tag for any discussion leading up to this event and this is to be #ttoc. During the day this tag will be monitored and prizes are going to be randomly awarded for the best and most interesting pictures from the event as it happens. There is some fantastic new Mk3 TT merchandise which will be brought along for these prizes so it's well worth getting involved. Also for any members not able to be there you can follow the day by also keeping an eye on the #ttoc tag on twitter and facebook.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Would really like to be there but with the only income still courtesy of the DWP, can't justify the fuel use. Thankfully Swindon Audi is somewhat closer to home so can do something re: Mk3 on 15th closer to home. Am sure everyone will have a fab day. Hope the weather and traffic are favourable for all going.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

any one going down m1 to get there , ill be getting on at j22 about 8am ? 
going m42 , m40 seems a long way round for me !


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Lazy git :lol: :wink:

Your suggested route is the one I usually take 

John


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Im going - add me!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Lazy git... haha, wouldn't go that far fella :lol: 
I'll more than likely rock up at APS around 9.30ish so see you there :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Cherie and i were going to attend but Crewe Audi have three new TT's in already, black, white and a red one so we don't really need to see anymore.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Lazy git... haha, wouldn't go that far fella :lol:
> I'll more than likely rock up at APS around 9.30ish so see you there :wink:


Was only playing matey :wink: :lol:

By the time we've coffee'd, you won't be far behind us :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I apologise now, my car will not be clean... :roll:

Although probably cleaner than AITP :wink:

Are the rest of the midland crew still on for Warwick services at 8:00?

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm coming in my boat tomorrow


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Duggy said:


> I apologise now, my car will not be clean... :roll:
> 
> Although probably cleaner than AITP :wink:
> 
> ...


Yes we are still coming 

Jenny
x


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Templar said:


> I'm coming in my boat tomorrow


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't worry, the mk3's and most everything else is all indoors tomorrow.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Any prizes for the dirtiest car tomorrow ? :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Templar said:


> Any prizes for the dirtiest car tomorrow ? :roll:


Hopefully there is a prize for the cleanest - mine is already at APS having been driven there last week in the dry, so should be a hands down winner.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

What time you meeting up on the m6 in the morning

Regards

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What time you meeting up on the m6 in the morning
> 
> ...


Hi Phil
Its M40 Warwick Services 8am
Unless you want to come via Corley services ?
Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jen

Ok that's great .

See you there .

Phil


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Any prizes for the dirtiest car tomorrow ? :roll:
> ...


I'll be taking half of your prize for ferrying you from the station and making mine even dirtier... :roll: :lol:

John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry guys 

I totally missed this - hope you all have a good day and see you soon.

Daz


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> Sorry guys
> 
> I totally missed this - hope you all have a good day and see you soon.
> 
> Daz


... we all talked about you ... :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Big thankyou to the TTOC,APS and Audi UK for a great day.
it was really good to see every body and again for people being so kind to Alfie and katie.

Another big thank you to the guys that run our great ttoc club and all the hard work they all put in over this year.
THANKS GUYS

As for the big surprise I had in winning the go pro camera, again thankyou ttoc, it's going to come in hand for next years the track days..

Last thing, hope every body got home ok and I hope to see you all next year.

Best Regards

Phil


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

as above , great to meet some new faces today , good day , not so good weather ! roll on spring


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

audimad said:


> Cherie and i were going to attend but Crewe Audi have three new TT's in already, black, white and a red one so we don't really need to see anymore.


The three TT's are all sports but they now have a silver S-Line in too.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers to the organisers for a good day it was nice to have a chat with different owners  look forward to the next one


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great day today well worth the drive over from Wales ,well done to the guys at APS and the TTOC  . Good to catch up with old friends and make some new ones as well  
My TT's engine conversion is coming along nicely now and looking more complete each time I see it 

Couple of pics from today 











Mk3 was ok as well :roll:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

A big thank you to the TTOC committee, Ed and the boys at APS and finally Audi UK. A truly amazing day of TT's, banter with good friends, a virtual trip around a circuit and a beautiful souvenir book. Couldn't really ask for a lot more [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

As said, many thanks to TTOC & APS for organising today's meet. Coffee & bacon rolls was a great start, good turn out in spite of the weather & great access to the mk3's. Nice touch putting them on the lifts so we could have a look under as well as in the cars.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... gotta echo the sentiments expressed above- had a really great day meeting old faces, meeting new faces, and meeting new faces that seemed like old faces ...
... always great to see Ed and the boys, and Duggy's wallet made a surprise appearance despite the inclement weather ... :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A really great day, it has been a while since I have done a major TTOC and had forgotten what a great bunch of people the TTOC members are.

A big thank you to Duggy for collecting me from Banbury Rail Station, it sure was nice to be able to drive home (well except for the last 20 mile which had horrendous weather). Also to Andy, Nathan and Ed for fix my qS and I have to say it was nice to have brand new tyres instead of slicks in the rain. Also catching up old friends and meeting new people (putting faces and real names to forum names). Catch up again soon?

#TTOC


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Echoing all of the above - a great day! Thanks very much the TTOC & all the guys at APS for puttng in a superb event with Audi UK and great to have so much access to the MKIII (and press every button available!) Had great fun counting all the faults in the pre-prod models 

Lastly, thanks so much to Audi UK and the TTOC for my incredible prize of the B&O headphones - they really are superb piece of kit... maybe they won't end up on eBay after all!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Glad it all went well - the other committee members worked hard to organise it all with APS and Audi UK

We've now got a few more ideas to explore with Audi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Duggy's wallet made a surprise appearance despite the inclement weather ... :lol:


Nothing fell out though, got to be a first at APS...

In fact, if you take into account the bacon roll and bottomless coffee cup, I left in profit ;-)

Normal service will be resumed next year year no doubt...

John


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

An excellent event so thanks to Audi UK, the guys at APS and the TTOC for organising. 
I also took the opportunity to finally get my new front springs fitted by APS's Andy on the Friday - although that did mean leaving home at 0430 in order to get there at opening time!

Audi gave the first demo of a ride in the Mk3 TT on their Oculaus system. Look this way Nick!


Some of the car details








Light Show





Spaceman10 won the Go Pro camear in the TTOC competition


NaughTTy won a set of earphones donated by Audi UK


Audi fielded a team of five


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Had a lovely day yesterday, really enjoyed it. 
Would like to say a big thank you to all the organizers on a job well done  
Jenny & Dave
x


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone involved in yesterday's event, it was a great day and well worth the journey.

So, who's tempted for a mk3 then ?

I've found a YouTube link of the mk3 TTS roadster if anyone was wondering what the final product will look like. 
Audi TTS Mk3 Roadster Footage:


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

i was nt that impressed with the mk 3 the exterior dont look that different to the mk2 in the flesh ,apart from the front end , the interior dash lay out is really nice but question the quality of it all , the silver one with the brown leather seats , the seats were showing 50k miles of wear after 00021 miles , hope production cars are better finished all round really


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Candyturbo said:


> the silver one with the brown leather seats , the seats were showing 50k miles of wear after 00021 miles , hope production cars are better finished all round really


I think that car has been in just about every show room in the UK and has probably had 1000's of people rubbing there ass's in it  
quality of the dash? really!

Audi have said all along it's a TT and they want it to be evolution, yes it looks like a MKII but also has lots of MKI touches. Personally am happy it looks like a MKII, it does not age the MKII much at all, good for holding its price long term.

Well spec'ed its 42k way to much imo, but that's life when something is so new and wanted.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Test driving a mk3 this afternoon... Just seen it in black, my my it looks good in black, shows the sharper lines off a treat. 8) 
If anyone is interested I'll give my feedback tonight ?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Give it


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Been out in the new TT S-Line today. Would i swap it for my S3 sportback, in one word NO!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> Give it


Overall Dave the car looks stunning in black.. Not massively impressed with the virtual cockpit without all the mmi trimmings like the tech pack ect. Manual tranny seems to have a long throw to it and the clutch pedal is offset to the right too much for my liking. The all black everything in the standard model is a bit plain too but what is there is very nicely put together.
Front wheel drive is better than the fwd mk2, seems to have a little more grip.
It does go well but not in the same league as my S4 as it stands but will be driving the Quattro variant very soon and that promises great things over the mk2 Quattro...
My interest is really in the TTS which should be around early next year..and I'll definitely be test driving that... ooh those seats.


----------

